# TIA15 Startdrive motor mit Drive-Cliq Wie tausche ich den Motor?



## NBerger (28 Mai 2019)

Der Titel sagt eigendlich schon alles.

Früher (Startdrive/Technologie) gab es die Funktion Motor neu auslesen... und heute ?

Wie geht das, gibt's eine Doku dazu ?


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2019)

Hi,

am einfachsten Motor löschen und einen neuen DQ Motor reinziehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NBerger (28 Mai 2019)

Dann gehen aber alle Einstellungen verloren. Und das bei einem Baugleichen Motor??? Das kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2019)

welche parameter den ?
Wenn er baugleich ist brauchst du ja kein neu auslesen.
Das bekannte Häckchen "neu auslesen" in STARTER/SCOUT/S7TConfig) macht auch nix anderes als die parameter zurückzusetzen und P300/P400 wieder auf 10000 zu setzen.


----------



## NBerger (28 Mai 2019)

> Wenn er baugleich ist brauchst du ja kein neu auslesen


OK... Wie kriege ich den Antrieb nach dem Tausch wieder ans laufen?


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2019)

Hi,

im günstigsten Fall läuft er einfach ohne was zu mucken.
Eventuell meldet er Geberseriennummer anders (Tpologiefehler Quittierbar) dann kannst du das quittieren (p9909) und die  neue Nummer übernehmen und dann war es das auch schon.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## NBerger (29 Mai 2019)

Tja Leider hier die Antwort von Siemens 





> die Funktion aus dem STARTER gibt es aktuell noch nicht im STARTDRIVE. Daher muss der antrieb gelöscht und neu angelegt werden.



P9909 Gibts leider nicht...


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2019)

p9909 an der CU sollte es geben oder?


----------



## NBerger (31 Mai 2019)

- Projektiert im TIA: V15.1.0.2 (Startdrive)
- FW-CU: 5.1 Sp1

Da gibts den Parameter nicht. Auch kann auf edliche Parameter nicht zgegriffen werden...

Einige Dinge die man noch aus dem Starter kennt gibt's nicht mehr oder müssen anders gemacht werden ...

z.B. Motortausch: Geht bei gleichem Motor ohne Probleme (Meldung Quittieren und AUS/EIN) andernfalls muss der Antrieb in der Projektierung gelöscht und neu angelegt werden.

Das Startdrive scheint aber noch lange nicht fertig zu sein. Da gibt's noch einige undurchsichtigkeiten und Probleme.
- z.B.: Parametersatz auf die CU übertragen... CU stellt Fehler fest und verweigert das kopieren RAM->ROM. CU bleibt in Betriebsart Inbetriebnahme.
Projektierung steht also nur im RAM!!! nach AUS-EIN ist diese Projektierung jedoch vorhanden aktiv und iO ... Hä??? (Welcher Fehler dazu führt ist nicht herauszukriegen)


----------



## ChristophD (31 Mai 2019)

Hi,

also ich sehe ihn im Startdrive V15.1
Antriebsregelung -> Parameter
oben rechts -> Parametersicht
dann oben links -> erweiterte Parameter
dann in der liste auf DRIVE-CLiQ gehen und da stehen alle relevanten Parameter 

Gruß
Christoph


----------

